# Asecular isp



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

ASECULAR ISP

Has anybody else noticed that the Asecular service seems to have been out of action for about 24 hours ?

John


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

If I had any idea what that was, I'd be better prepared to answer.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Hi JohnWill,

The Asecular ISP is based somewhere in the New York area i think.
It handles the internet service for many interesting sites.
It appears to have been unavailable for maybe a little over a day,
i just wondered if anyone knew anything about this,
or where to check for availability or maybe some brief message,
such as "temporarily down, hoping to be back soon"

Or "Closed, gone bust"

I dunno where to look for any info.

John


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Hmm... This one on that domain name still exists: http://asecular.com/

Doesn't appear to be worth much according to this site: http://www.websiteoutlook.com/www.asecular.com 

Techguy seems to be worth a lot more. http://www.websiteoutlook.com/www.techguy.org


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Hi JohnWill,

Yes, that is the site that has now been down for at least two days.
The link you posted seems to show it as operating from Arizona,
i had thought it was based in the New York area.
I had also thought it was an ISP, but it looks like its hosted from GoDaddy
as Asecular.com

I still haven't found any info on whats happening,
just have to check every so often i suppose.

Cheers, John


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Hope that was a solution.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

It's not down. It's working just fine.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Hi DoubleHelix,

Not for me.
I'm getting nothing from anything i try on Asecular.

http://asecular.com/index.php?100602

Maybe I'm doing something wrong ... ?
Do you get a web page from that link ?

John


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Yes, the page comes up. It works just fine.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I get this for your link.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Well,
thats very interesting.
Now i am concerned about my machine.
Because this is what i get:
--------------------
.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

I tried F/F too:
----------
.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

I have other machines,
i will try on another machine.

John


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Hi,

Its back now.
20:20 09-06-10

Cheers, John


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Its out again.
20:29 09-06-10

Still, on the bright side i know its not my fault now.
Strange how it came back for a few minutes.

John


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

It's a poorly managed site. Not strange at all.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

What i found odd was that it is available in the US
but not in the UK.
Its still out, for me anyway.

John


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

It could also be some routing issues with your ISP, I've seen that more than once.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

well its been unavailable (for me) for thre days now.
I wonder if anyone else in the UK can get it ?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Do a TRACERT to it and post the results.


----------



## Gulo Luseus (May 12, 2007)

Works ok for me, on Virgin , and opens in both Chrome and IE. 

Dont know if its a location thing- maybe you just got a bad area?


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Hi JohnWill,
I should have thought of TRACERT.
I will do that and post the results.
Thanks for the suggestion.

Hi Gulo Luseus,
I am on Virgin broadband fibre optic cable,
they took over the NTL setup.
I have Firefox and IE they both get 404's.

It is reassuring to me that it is actually geting to the UK mainland.

Cheers, John


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\John>tracert www.asecular.com
Unable to resolve target system name www.asecular.com.

C:\Documents and Settings\John>


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Just to check im doing it right ...

-------------------------------------------

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\John>tracert www.google.com

Tracing route to www-tmmdi.l.google.com [66.102.9.99]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

1 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms 192.168.1.1
2 6 ms 7 ms 7 ms 10.34.60.1
3 23 ms 7 ms 7 ms watf-core-1a-ge-116-2987.network.virginmedia.net [80.3.1.45]
4 8 ms 9 ms 37 ms brnt-bb-1a-ge-320-0.network.virginmedia.net [212.43.162.138]
5 14 ms 32 ms 14 ms manc-bb-1b-as5-0.network.virginmedia.net [62.252.192.90]
6 21 ms 47 ms 21 ms tele-ic-3-ae0-0.network.virginmedia.net [212.43.163.70]
7 34 ms 20 ms 22 ms 158-14-250-212.static.virginmedia.com [212.250.14.158]
8 24 ms 14 ms 16 ms 209.85.252.76
9 49 ms 25 ms 25 ms 209.85.251.190
10 25 ms 26 ms 44 ms 64.233.174.187
11 28 ms 53 ms 26 ms 64.233.174.14
12 25 ms 65 ms 43 ms lm-in-f99.1e100.net [66.102.9.99]

Trace complete.

C:\Documents and Settings\John>


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

found the IP for Asecular

-------------------

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\John>tracert 72.167.131.57

Tracing route to p3slh165.shr.phx3.secureserver.net [72.167.131.57]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

1 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms 192.168.1.1
2 26 ms 17 ms 7 ms 10.34.60.1
3 10 ms 7 ms 7 ms watf-core-1a-ge-117-2988.network.virginmedia.net [80.3.1.49]
4 9 ms 9 ms 9 ms brnt-bb-1a-ge-320-0.network.virginmedia.net [212.43.162.138]
5 29 ms 12 ms 21 ms glfd-bb-1b-as1-0.network.virginmedia.net [212.43.163.105]
6 9 ms 12 ms 9 ms glfd-bb-1a-ae0-0.network.virginmedia.net [213.105.172.5]
7 19 ms 19 ms 19 ms 213.152.245.49
8 40 ms 76 ms 36 ms so-1-3-0.mpr1.lhr3.uk.above.net [64.125.28.197]
9 118 ms 149 ms 124 ms so-0-1-0.mpr2.dca2.us.above.net [64.125.27.165]
10 158 ms 129 ms 152 ms so-1-0-0.mpr4.iah1.us.above.net [64.125.28.50]
11 129 ms 164 ms 168 ms xe-0-3-0.cr2.iah1.us.above.net [64.125.30.109]
12 178 ms 152 ms 153 ms xe-1-1-0.mpr4.phx2.us.above.net [64.125.28.73]
13 154 ms 152 ms 153 ms xe-1-0-0.mpr3.phx2.us.above.net [64.125.27.97]
14 161 ms 168 ms 153 ms 64.124.196.38.allocated.above.net [64.124.196.38]
15 164 ms 159 ms 159 ms ip-208-109-112-153.ip.secureserver.net [208.109.112.153]
16 150 ms 166 ms 151 ms ip-208-109-112-142.ip.secureserver.net [208.109.112.142]
17 151 ms 161 ms 153 ms ip-216-69-188-33.ip.secureserver.net [216.69.188.33]
18 152 ms 155 ms 161 ms p3slh165.shr.phx3.secureserver.net [72.167.131.57]
19 162 ms 151 ms 151 ms p3slh165.shr.phx3.secureserver.net [72.167.131.57]

Trace complete.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

You appear to have DNS issues, let's do this.

Try using Google Public DNS Servers


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Okay.
Reading up on that now.

John


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

New territory for me.
Do you think its a DNS issue because i can tracert by IP number,
but cannot tracert by name ... ?

John


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

The Google instructions dont include WinXP.
I found this page:
http://www.plus.net/support/software/dns/changing_dns_xp.shtml
"Changing DNS settings in WinXP"

On other Google instructions, they have lots of choices for your OS
but on this they havent included XP.
I find that vaguely odd.
XP may not be the market leader that it was, but its still up there
as a very common and well known OS.

John


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

I have made the changes,
here they are 8.8.8.8
and 8.8.4.4

Restarting.

Wish me luck, John


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

I'm back.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Asecular.com is now available for me as per normal.

Is it alright to leave those DNS settings like that?
Does this show some sort of issue between Virgin and GoDaddy ... ?

Or just some sort of glitch,
which may get sorted sooner or later ... ?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Sure, there's no reason you can't use the Google DNS servers, that's what they're for.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Cheers JohnWill,
many thanks for your help.

John


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

No problem, glad we were able to do it.


----------

